# A/C. Acceleration issues



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

The Chevy Cruze really doesn't have much "oomph", and using the A/C doesn't seem to make a big difference. Are your kid's Cruze's Turbo or non Turbo?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

There's probably a problem without the ac.

The ac just makes it more noticeable as it puts some drag on the motor.


----------



## Chevyfamily (Jul 9, 2020)

Eddy Cruze said:


> The Chevy Cruze really doesn't have much "oomph", and using the A/C doesn't seem to make a big difference. Are your kid's Cruze's Turbo or non Turbo?


They both are turbo. And if the ac is turned off they drive fine.


----------



## Chevyfamily (Jul 9, 2020)

snowwy66 said:


> There's probably a problem without the ac.
> 
> The ac just makes it more noticeable as it puts some drag on the motor.


 That would make sense. Any ideas or knowledge of where to begin checking?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Describe what the car does. The forum should have some answers.


----------



## Chevyfamily (Jul 9, 2020)

So when you push the accelerator it hesitates to go forward. Almost like it has no power but then will start going after that. My sons car however almost completely stalls out. Again this is only if the a/c is on.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

One thing to check that's a common problem is missing pcv system in the valve cover. Sucking too much air.

Check for engine codes also.


----------



## Chevyfamily (Jul 9, 2020)

snowwy66 said:


> One thing to check that's a common problem is missing pcv system in the valve cover. Sucking too much air.
> 
> Check for engine codes also.


Thank you


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

They lose power with AC on, yes. It's normal...lots of heat at the front of the car makes for very hot intake temps, which robs the car of power as it dials back timing to avoid knock. 

The issue here IS that knock...and it's made way, way worse by running 87 octane. Fill em up with a tank of 89 or 93 and they should improve responsiveness dramatically.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

These plugs (BKR8EIX) also help quite a bit:









Hesitation...GONE!


UPDATE: For those that don't want to read through the 2348972347892 pages of this thread, we have found that the following plugs seem to work best in the 1.4-Liter engines: -BKR8EIX-2668 (iridium plugs), expect ~10-15k regaps on these, ~40-50k overall life. -BKR7E-4644 (nickel/copper plugs)...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------

